# Jaguar XJR-S- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A blast from the past in the shape of this classic 89' V12 Jaguar, old skool cool.










Limited pictures taken as there was much to do in 2 days, wash stages completed in the usual manner, in much need of some de-contamination.










Typical defects.














































With much masking up to be done on a car this age, including the pinstripe once above and once below.
Various polishing combinations tried and finally settling upon Menzerna Fast Gloss via a Gloss-it cutting pad (green), working up from 1000rpm-2000rpm and then back down to 1500rpm.

*50/50.*



















*N/S Rear qtr cutting stage complete.*



















*N/S cutting stage complete.*










*Boot lid before.*










*Boot lid after.*










*Spoiler before.*










*Spoiler after.*










*Bonnet before.*



















*Bonnet after.*



















*Day 2.*

Rear spoiler removed to enable access, good indication of the defects that covered the bootlid.










Working my way round the O/S with the cutting stage.




























With the defect removal complete, refinement was completed using PO85rd on a Gloss-it finishing pad,










Leaving this lovely deep finish,










*** Paintwork protected using Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant.
*** Alloys pre-cleansed using SV CF & protected with SV Autobahn.
*** Shuts polished and protected with Werkstat Strong.
*** Tyres dressed using Meguiars Endurance.
*** Rubber & plastic trim treated with CG New look gel.
*** Chromework polished and sealed using Megs metal polish.
*** Glass cleansed with 3M foam cleaner.
*** Final wipedown using Britemax detailing spray.

*Final Results.*































































































































What the owner kindly said in a text _"Hi Rob, just got back from a great day at the classic car show, whilst I didn't show mine the paint was miles better than anything I saw, even my wife was stunned at how good it looked in the sun, really pleased!!!" _

Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice work there:argie: super turnaround i have a Turquoise XJR-S one to do next week.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

buff not enuf said:


> Nice work there:argie: super turnaround i have a Turquoise XJR-S one to do next week.


Cool, fun cars to work on but take plenty of masking tape.:thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol:Got tons of masking tape also i am removing pinstripe on car .:doublesho


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Another classic brought back to life. Stunning work Rob love to see it. Stunning :thumb:


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice turnaround, i love to see when an older car has a changearound like that, all to often we see new paint being corrected and gloss enhanced!! Nice change to see 21 yr old paint being brought back!! Great job bet the owner was made up!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome difference from start to finish, Emails from the owners like that make all the hard work worth it. Spot on as usual Rob.:thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Another Jag revived, Rob. Well done!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking good mate. What are the gloss it pads like?


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Very good


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> looking good mate. What are the gloss it pads like?


Best I've used, love them, Well worth trying out Francis, yellow light cut and blue finishing pads are exceptional.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work and photos - thanks for sharing.

That's one big ass bonnet!!

Defo cool too!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic!!!! :thumb:

The best results like always Rob 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

cheers rob, i'll give them a go


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work on a classic. Its good to see that there are still some good ones of these still around! Aly


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

Would the pds be any good for a beginner. Good work rob


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking good Rob, nice work mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gotamintvtr said:


> Would the pds be any good for a beginner. Good work rob


yes no problem, they have a slight overhang on the 125mm backing plate to enable a cushion, flat in design and fairly soft.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

great job there love the old jags

weres the best for gloss it pads


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

What a difference! Great turnaround!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Lovely car, nice to see one transformed.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Rob!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work fella


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely work Rob


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Lovely work fella.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice, my mum had the XJR Saloon version of that. It was a lovely car in its day, royal blue carpets with magnolia leather.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jonto said:


> great job there love the old jags
> 
> weres the best for gloss it pads


Cheers, Polished bliss are the uk distributor, some bundle deals currently running.:thumb:



A20 LEE said:


> Very nice, my mum had the XJR Saloon version of that. It was a lovely car in its day, *royal blue carpets with magnolia leather*.


Cheers Lee, the very same interior combination, works very well together.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work....Lovely looking car... 

I nearly bought one earlier in the year... the 3mpg from the V12 put my off slightly... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

very nice mate lovely finish, you need to buy the wax for the top of the sealant it just add's that wee bit more as we say in scotland.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> very nice mate lovely finish, you need to buy the wax for the top of the sealant it just add's that wee bit more as we say in scotland.


Cheers Paul, just so happens I've just secured some Midnight wax in the personals.:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work mate as per usual:thumb:


----------



## collector (May 10, 2011)

anybody of the professionals in greater london area interested in detailing an very early XJR 3.6 in solent blue / magnolia ?

already asked Rob from this thread here but no response received.

cheers

stan


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff and a grand old lady...:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

collector said:


> anybody of the professionals in greater london area interested in detailing an very early XJR 3.6 in solent blue / magnolia ?
> 
> already asked Rob from this thread here but no response received.
> 
> ...


Hi Stan,

Sorry I haven't responded as of yet, I have been having issues with high levels of unwanted spam in my inbox, and since had to change over to a back-up e-mail address to try and combat it.
I have read your e-mail, but somehow lost it in the tidy up process of the above and have not since been able to reply.

If you would be so kind as to resend the enquiry I will reply asap.

Kind regards

Rob.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent detail. :thumb:
Love the V12, smooth as silk.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

What a great job on a fine old car.
Very nice.


----------



## collector (May 10, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi Stan,
> 
> Sorry I haven't responded as of yet, I have been having issues with high levels of unwanted spam in my inbox, and since had to change over to a back-up e-mail address to try and combat it.
> I have read your e-mail, but somehow lost it in the tidy up process of the above and have not since been able to reply.
> ...


you have PM here


----------



## collector (May 10, 2011)

oh what a funny forum here....just seeing i cant send you PM :devil:

says: "The administrator has restricted use of the private message system to members with less than 10 posts."

will give you a ring on the fon....

cheers


----------



## collector (May 10, 2011)

oh well only answering machine...will email you finally.

anybody else interested in detailing this old cat ?

cheers


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

That is stunning work


----------



## collector (May 10, 2011)

@ Rob: email sent to you. please reply this time if you are interested in the job. regards


----------



## collector (May 10, 2011)

thx v.much


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work on a classic motor , well done :thumb:


----------

